#  Chat Ecke >   Dampf-Ablass-Ecke >

## Küken

Gibts die jetzt schon irgendwo? Hab die ganz CHatecke durch gesucht und nix gefunden, und fand die Idee doch s o supi.....  
Lg Küken

----------


## Obelix1962

Ne, 
ist aber ne *tolle Idee*.   :a_hit:   :angry_1:   :angry_10:   :angry_hair:   :angry_shut_up:   :angry_slap_1:   :angry_slap_3:   :baa_cut:   :Patsch:   :crazy01:   :crazy10:   :feather:   :i_angry_steaming:   :i_gross_2_cut:   :j_talk_hand_blink_cut: ut:  :k_crying:   :k_crying:   :k_crying:   :k_crying:  [color=goldenrod].........
Besser wie in die Hände beisen oder ein Papier zerknüllen und in die Ecke schmeißen, auf und ab hüpfen, auf dem Boden sich wälzen und laut schrein, den Kopf gegen die Wand schlagen ...usw. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Küken

Na dann fang doch mal an, ich schreib später noch was dazu...

----------


## i - Punkt

*MOMENT mal bitte!!!!* 
Bevor wir hier anfangen, mit Kopf gegen die Wand hauen, .... möchte ich die doch noch ein wenig polstern!!! Auch hänge ich einen Sandsack auf und lege verschiedene Boxhandschuhe bereit, ..... vieleicht kann jemand noch ein Laufband organisieren, .... denn manche laufen sich gern ihre Wut raus! 
Also dann lege ich mal los, mit der Polsterung!!

----------


## Küken

Dann leg ich noch ein paar ohrenstöpsel dazu, um die ohren der armen forumsbesucher zu schonen die für den stress der anderen nix können...

----------


## i - Punkt

Hi Küken, ... 
tolle Idee!! Vielleicht kann ich ja die Tür auch gleich noch mitpolstern !? Mal sehen, ob das Material reicht, .... dann ist es auch schon ein wenig schallgeschützt! 
Und was mir jetzt auch noch eihfiel, .... ich besorg noch ein paar Liegen, .... für den Fall, daß sich jemand so ausgepowert hat, daß er erst mal ruhen muß, .... oder?
Und einen Kasten Mineralwasser stelle ich auch noch rein! 
Fällt Euch sonst noch was ein??   :emot22_thinking:

----------


## Küken

Aber nimm Plastikflaschen, nicht das es dann noch üble schnittwunden gibt...  
Aber nun mal zur ersten Lästerei hier...   
Letzte Woche bekomm ich mit das bei meinen Großeltern der Rettungswagen war, ich gleich daheim angerufen, von der kleinen Schwester erfahren das Opa angeblich nen Schalganfall hat, es aber net weiter schlimm is, er nur bissi langsam redet und ihm schwindelig wäre. 
Ich gleich ins Krankenhaus geschossen, den armen Mann nicht allein lassen, nachdem ja auch jemand bei der Oma bleiben musste und ich der Meinung war das es vielleicht gar kein Fehler wäre wenn jemand dabei ist der sich generell bissi auskennt und erst recht seine ganze Krankengeschichte auswendig weiß...  
Eigentlich ist er sehr rüstig, fährt noch Traktor, kümmert sich um die Hühner und einen rechtgroßen Fischteich. Fährt noch Traktor und geht Kartoffeln graben, und fährt jedes Wochenende mit dem Fahrrad 3km zum Fußball... 
Im KH angekommen stelle ich also fest das er wirklich schon nen besseren Eindruck gemacht, am Ende von zwei Stunden Notaufnahmenaufenthalt hat dann die Ärztin also gemeint das er einfach ausgetrocknet ist und die hypertensive Krise 240/190 den Rest erledigt hat...  
Später erfahre ich dann folgendes: 
1. Er wurde telefonische Eingewiesen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
          EINGEWIESEN!!!! 
          Hat ein 83jähriger nicht mehr das Recht notfallmäßig ins KH zu kommen? 
          Was ist mit dem Zeitfenster, wäre es wirklich ein Schlaganfall gewesen? 
2. Er bereits vorher seit ca. 3 Jahren 5/6mal hypertensive Krisen, die ihm allerdings als 
  Migräneanfall verkauft wurden vom Hausarzt. HA ist gekommen hat ihm was 
  Blutdrucksenkendes gespritzt und ist wieder gegangen...
  Wie kann das denn bitte angehen? 
Auch wenn ich mit der telefonischen Einweisung, der Vertretung des Hausarztes auch nicht glücklich bin ist es besser als das was sich der Herr. DR. Hausarzt vorher geleistet hat.  
Leider wohn ich nicht mehr daheim und bekomm somit das alles gar nicht, 
aber im moment ist Opa ja im Krankenhaus ganz gut aufgehoben, der Blutdruck ist jetzt bei 140/80 eingestellt und sonst ist er kerngesund

----------


## StarBuG

Ich weiß nicht ob man hier was zu den Beiträgen sagen kann, oder einfach sich nur alles von der Seele schreiben ohne Kommentare? 
Wie habt ihr euch das gedacht? 
@Küken, wahrscheinlich hat deine Oma nachdem sie es bemerkt hat bei deinem Hausarzt angerufen und ihm die Symptome geschildert. Der hat dann gesagt, der muss ins Krankenhaus. 
Oder wie ist das genau gelaufen?

----------


## Obelix1962

Ich glaube wenn ich Küken richtig einschätze will Sie hier nur: 
1.
Einfach Frust ablassen ! 
2.
Keiner sollte Antworten ! 
3.
Einfach nur lesen und vielleicht auch schmunzeln ! 
Grüßle
Obelix 1962

----------


## i - Punkt

Richtig! 
Einfach Frust ablassen! Einfach mal rausgeschmissen, ... nicht geschluckt haben! Darauf braucht es keine Antwort! Wer dennoch eine Antwort will, kann ja nach dem ersten Frust ablassen noch nen eigenen Artikel schreiben! 
So dachte ich es jedenfalls! 
So ein Frustablasser kann ja auch so aussehen:   :angry_1:   :angry_hair:   :Patsch:   :angry_shut_up:   :angry_slap_3:   :tongue_2_06:   :words_cut:   :ze_blah_2_many2_cut: :  :zf_uh_2c_silly_cut:  
Was will man da antworten??

----------


## Küken

Halli hallo Michael,  
das mit meinem Opa ist genauso gelaufen, nur das es nicht der Hausarzt war, sondern seine Urlaubsvertretung, sonst hätt er ja nur wieder i.v. was bekommen...  
Aber bevor ich mich hier noch mehr aufreg schweig ich lieber...  
Ist mein Opa ja nicht der einzige Fall, seh es ja im Rettungsdienst regelmäßig...  
Lg Küken 
und eine schöne, ruhige, erholsame Nacht wünsch ich noch...

----------


## Obelix1962

@küken 
ich bin Frustriert
eine Anmeldung bei ICQ ist doch Heute eigendlich opligo 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## quaks

@michael und all 
wegen antworten oder nicht
ich hätt schon gern ne reaktion - und wenn es im Zweifel nur nen tröstknuddler ist 
@obelix - du befürwotest icq? - in dem Kinderforum wo ich so unterwegsbin - "verbieten" das immer die männer  :Grin:  
lg sandra

----------


## StarBuG

ICQ ist ganz nett, aber ich würde euch nicht den original Client empfehlen (viel zu viel Werbung), nehmt lieber Miranda:  http://www.miranda-im.org/ 
Ist ein kostenloser Multi Protokoll Client, da könnt ihr ICQ, MSN, Yahoo, IRC, Jabba, etc. in einem Client laufen lassen. 
Aber ihr braucht einen Account bei ICQ, Yahoo, etc  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Obelix1962

@quaks 
Defination Kinderforum  :Huh?:

----------


## quaks

grins
installiert - schon länger - weil der kann auch wieder IRC ohne das mein virenprog am meckern ist *ggg*
ändert aber nix an den offenen toren oder?

----------


## quaks

@obelix
kinderforum - foren in den mütter (väter haben wir leider kaum bis gar nicht) ALL ihre problem und nichtprobleme in bezug auf Kinder ausdiskutieren  :Grin:  
du weißt schoen ein haufen hysterischer Mütter *fg*

----------


## StarBuG

@Quaks: Hab da auch noch eins auf meiner ToDo Liste  :Grin: 
"www.Elternfragen.net" hehe
Aber dauert noch, bis ich da was mache  :Zwinker:  
Naja wegen "offenen Löchern" würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.
Was für ein IRC Client hast du denn vorher benutzt?
Ich benutze seit Jahren mIRC, und mein Virenscanner hat noch nie Probleme gemacht  :Zwinker:

----------


## quaks

oh glaub mir die werden gut besucht *gg* 
aber antworten in zwei Sätzen zu drei Absatz-Fragen find ich zum k****
ich weiß dass es als Arzt schwierig ist Einzelfälle aus der Ferne zu beurteilen - aber trotzdem, ich stell wenn nur relativ allegemeine Fragen, von denen ich der Meinung bin, dass mir jemand mit entsprechenden Fachwissen weiterhelfen kann - trotzdem ist es oft nur - kurz abgefertigt und frag deinen KiA .... 
ich hatte auch mirc - und AVK als Virenscanner und der hat mir mirc immer als virus verkauft und sich auch nicht vom Gegenteil überzeugen lassen. 
Mittlerweile hab ich miranda und grad gestern avast installiert. 
vg sandra

----------


## Küken

Ich hab schon ICQ, aber momentan keinen eignen PC und bei Männe mich immer ummelden mag ich nich... 
AUßerdem besitz ich skype, finde ich ganz gut. Nix anderes als ICQ mit dem unterschied das es übersichtlicher ist.  
Lg Küken

----------


## quaks

*Boxhandschuh anzieh* 
*sandsack vermöbel* - Rechts - Links - rechts - links - links
autsch - blöder sandsack!!!! 
smilies durch die gegend kick udn vermöbel -d ier wehren sich nicht wehren   :kick:   :h_hit_3:  
Es ist echt zum schreien!  :angry_shut_up:  
nachdem der Ärztestreik ja nun beendet ist, der Lungendoc auch wieder ausm urlaub zurück sein müsste, hatte ich ja die Hoffnung auf irgend eine Aussage die mehr als nur wages rätselraten ist.  
ABER jetzt geht der Kinderchirurg erstmal 2 Wochen in Urlaub und wenn er wieder da ist, können wir uns um einen Termin kümmern.  
Es nervt mich so an!  :angry_hair:  
einfach weil es sich so endlos hinzieht ....
Jetzt schon wieder seit fast 2 Monaten, seit über 3 Monaten schon insgesamt und mit einem Termin kann ich so in 3-4 Wochen rechen ... 
Ich ärger mich drüber, dass ich dem HNO-Termin nicht gleich im KH gemacht hab.  
Ist ja alles nicht lebensbedrohlich und akut - aber ich hätt doch schon gern ne Antwort.  
*schluchz* 
vg sandra

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Ich mach einfach mal mit.... 
EXTREM AUSFLIPP UND RUMTOB, SCHREI BRÜLL, WUT LOS WERD, WATTEBÄLLCHEN DURCH DIE GEGEND KICK; KNOBLUACHESS UND MIT MUNDGERUCH ALLE ANATMEN* 
[img width=140 height=104]http://www.schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/cart.gif[/img] [img width=180 height=160]http://www.schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/baer1.gif[/img] [img width=144 height=133]http://www.schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/baby.gif[/img]*
Über alles ÄRGER.....* 
 So jetzt gehts mir besser....  :Smiley:

----------


## Obelix1962

Ha ich mach da auch mit: 
Kinder und Frau zur Schwiegermutter bringen.  :emot16_eyelashes:   :d_02baby_2:   :zl_baby02:   :d_02baby_2:   :zl_baby02:   :p_03bad_1: 
Saufgelage veranstalten.  :beer_3: 
Kühlschrank leerfressen.   :plate_1: 
Laut Musik machen das sich der Nachtbarn beschwern  :angry_shut_up:   :angry_hair:   :angry_10: 
einfach alles tun und machen was man will  :dance_3_6:   :bravo_2_cut:   :q_dancing_1:   :r_champion:   *eben das Strohwittwer dasein so richtig ausnutzen* 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## quaks

He Obelix - das ist hier nicht die Party-Ecke  :Grin:

----------


## Obelix1962

@quaks 
War ja auch nur als Tip gedacht für die Daheimgebliebenen  :teasing_tongue06:   :howareyou_4_cut:  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Patientenschubser

Oh äh *fuß auf der stelle dreh und rot werd*  
DAS HABE ICH GEMACHT.... FRAU UND KINDER AUSM HAUS UND DER KERL DREHT DURCH 
Feiern wie vor 20 Jahren, mit Kumpels trinken vom Sonnenuntergang bis Sonnenaufgang...  [img width=200 height=166]http://www.schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/saeufer_3.gif[/img]

----------


## Claus

:Grin:

----------


## Küken

:a_hit:   :angry_slap_3:   :angry_slap_1:   :angry_hair:   :angry_shut_up:   :angry_1:   :devil_3:   :embarrassed_cut:   :h_moan_cut:   :h_hit_3:   :i_angry_steaming:   :i_gross_2_cut:   :j_talk_hand_blink_cut: ut:  :m_wimp_notext:   :moan2_cut:   :mommy_cut:   :outside_2_cut:   :outside_3_cut:   :punch_3:   :smile_75:   :teasing_tongue01:   :words_cut:   :zombie_mask:   :zombi_eyes:   :zombi_smiley:   SOviel zum heutigen morgen....

----------


## Teetante

Hallo zusammen! 
Bevor ich nun hier zuhause das Porzellan gegen die Wände schmeiße, schreibe ich meinen Frust besser hier auf! 
Ich könnte SCHREIEN, BRÜLLEN, TOBEN, alles zertrümmern, was mir in die Hände kommt.  
Eben klingelte unser Telefon: das liebe Arbeitsamt, pardon, mittlerweile ja die Agentur für Arbeit war dran und klärte mich mal ganz flott darüber auf, daß ich ab 01.10.06 nicht mehr krankenversichert sei! Den Aufhebungsbescheid für ALG I habe ich ja schon per Post bekommen. Ja, stimmt. Soweit alles ok. 
Aber ich habe seit letzter Woche x Telefonate mit meiner Krankenkasse und der Agentur für Arbeit geführt, wie es denn nun aussieht, ob ich evtl. den Bescheid an die Kasse faxe, damit ich ab 01.10. über meinen Mann familienversichert sei, schließlich hatte ich eine Operation/stationären Aufenthalt für Anfang Oktober geplant. Nein, das brauchen Sie nicht, erklärte die Kasse, nein, das können Sie nicht, die Agentur. Wir, die Agentur, müssen die Abmeldung mit dem Bescheid an Ihre Kasse weiterleiten, das dauert aber immer was länger.  
Es könnte also sein, daß ich ab Oktober für ein paar Tage nicht versichert bin, hieß es letzte Woche. Daraufhin habe ich zum hundertsten Mal erklärt, daß ich aber doch ins Krankenhaus gehe, ob ich denn nicht dafür eine Bescheinigung bekommen könnte, daß ich auf jeden Fall weiter versichert bin. O-Ton Kasse: "Ja, aber das wissen wir doch nicht, ob Sie weiter versichert sind. Sie müssen dann erstmal die Familienversicherung beantragen und das dauert, weil wir noch nix haben von der Agentur. Wenn Sie ins Krankenhaus wollen, dann müssen Sie damit rechnen, die Rechnung selber zu bezahlen!" 
Heute stellte sich dann heraus, daß es schlicht und ergreifend vergessen wurde, meiner Krankenkasse diese Sachen mitzuteilen und daß ich nun tatsächlich erstmal nicht weiter versichert bin.  
Auf meine Frage hin und was nun? wurde mir fröhlich erklärt, wenn ich was hätte, sollte ich doch bitte noch im September zum Arzt gehen!  :Verzweiflung:  
Ah ja. Dann war das 1. Telefonat beendet.  
Ich habe sofort meine Kasse angerufen und das alles nochmal erzählt und hinterfragt, die Antwort war: "Sagen Sie bitte Ihren Krankenhaustermin ab! Wir setzen uns, sobald wir etwas vorliegen haben, dann wieder mit Ihnen in Verbindung!" Na, schönen Dank auch! 
Jetzt hatte ich mich endlich dazu durchgerungen, diese blöde Krampfader rausmachen zu lassen und nun kann ich nicht wegen so einem Mist!!! Was denken die sich eigentlich bei der Agentur für Arbeit? Können die überhaupt denken?  :t_thumbdown:    :i_angry_steaming:   :Patsch:   :angry_10:   :angry_1:   :angry_hair:   :angry_shut_up:  
Ich werde mich nun mit meinem Haushalt beschäftigen, mit dem Staubsauger Tango tanzen und die Fliesen im Bad von der Wand scheuern!  
Bis später mal, dann habe ich mich hoffentlich etwas abgeregt!  
Viele liebe Grüße, Andrea  :Rauchen:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Angi101, 
hmmm also ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ist es nicht so das Du aufjedenfall auch 4 Wochen danach immer noch über die letzte Krankenkasse versichert bist?
Als meine Frau vor ein paar Jahren für mehrere Wochen im Krankenhaus lag, habe ich vom Betrieb eine Auszeit genommen (unbezahlten Urlaub) und wurde von der Krankenkasse bezahlt.
Leider war es aber dann so, das hat unsere Mitarbeiterin heraus gefunden, das ich wärend des unbezahlten Urlaubs nicht beschäftigt bin also auch keine Beiträge in die Kasse einzahle, ausser Freiwillig... aber das wären meine ich an die 120 Euronen gewesen.
Wir haben das dann mit meiner Krankenkasse sehr einfach und schnell gelöst. Damals hieß es aber ich müsse mir keine Sorgen machen ich (die Kinder und meine Frau) wäre ja auch noch 4 Wochen lang Krankenversichert gewesen...
Prüfe das mal, dann steht Deiner OP eigentlich nichts mehr im Wege.

----------


## Teetante

Hallo Patientenschubser! (Wie kommt man bloß auf so einen Namen?? *gg*) 
Habe eben mit meiner Freundin (ist Anwältin) telefoniert, die in solchen Fragen ziemlich fit ist. 
Es stimmt insoweit, daß man 4 Wochen weiterversichert ist, wenn man in einem Arbeitsverhältnis steht, ob unbezahlter Urlaub oder bezahlter Urlaub spielt keine Rolle, und es ist auch richtig, daß man bei einem Wechsel des Arbeitgebers weiterversichert ist. Da ich aber nun 1 Jahr leider schon arbeitslos zuhause bin, zahlt die Agentur für Arbeit meine Krankenkassenbeiträge und das endet halt am 30.09.06. Theoretisch, wenn die nicht so gepennt hätten, wäre ich ohne Unterbrechung ab 01.10. über meinen Mann familienversichert (wir sind in der gleichen Versicherung) oder aber, wenn ich ALG II beantrage, weiter über die Agentur. Letzteres fällt von vorneherein weg, da mein Göttergatte weit über der Grenze für ALG II liegt mit seinem Gehalt. Und ich somit keinen Anspruch auf ALG II bzw. Hartz IV habe, was ich eigentlich auch ganz in Ordunung finde.  
Meine Freundin sagte mir, daß die Krankenkasse mich auf jeden Fall rückwirkend weiterversichern muß. Ein Krankenhaus nimmt Dich aber ohne Einweisung nicht stationär auf und die müßte ich ja mit meiner jetztigen Karte mit Mitgliedstatus ausstellen lassen, was widerum an Betrug grenzt (rechtlich gesehen), weil ich ja weiß, daß der Mitgliedstatus ab 01.10. falsch ist. Das heißt, daß das KH mir durchaus eine Rechnung stellen kann und mit viel Glück und einer guten Sachbearbeiterin bekommt man diese Summe ganz oder teilweise rückerstattet. Die Kasse kann erst eine Bescheinigung über eine Familienversicherung ausstellen, wenn alle Unterlagen vorliegen. Ich habe nun erstmal den KH-Termin abgesagt. Gott sei Dank bin ich Privat zusatzversichert, so daß ich nicht 12 Monate und länger auf einen neuen Termin warten muß, sondern relativ fix innerhalb von 6 Wochen einen neuen Termin bekomme.  
Ich habe solche Sachen lieber vorher geklärt, als das dann Rechnungen ins Haus flattern, die evtl. nicht erstattet werden. Habe ich in meinem Berufsleben schon öfter mal gehört von Patienten, die auch einfach so ins KH gegangen sind, ohne vorher eine sichere Zusage der Kostenübernahme zu haben.  
Trotzdem vielen lieben Dank für Deine Info's! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea  :zd_bye_3_cut:  
P.S.: Habe mich auch langsam wieder abgeregt, Dusche und Badewanne schrubben kann herrlich befreiend wirken!  :Grin:

----------


## Küken

Ich dreh gleich durch... 
Hab jetzt alle Nachschreibe Termine für Klausuren bekommen, die ich Krankheitsbedingt versäumt habe, und ich kotz... 
Nächste Woche: 
Montag: O-Gym
      Psychologie 
Dienstag: FBL
       PT-Orthopädie
       Angewandte Physik (PT) 
Mittwoch: Chirurgie 
Donnerstag mal nix 
Freitag: Rhythmik  
HILFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Teetante

Hi Küken! 
Oh Schreck, oh Schreck! Ich kann Dir die Termine zwar leider nicht ändern oder abnehmen, aber ich werde die nächste Woche verstärkt Daumen drücken und an Dich denken! 
3 Klausuren an einem Tag nachschreiben ist ja wirklich nett geplant, ging das nicht anders zu regeln? Ist ja horrormäßig....  :zombi_smiley:  
Ich wünsche Dir aber trotzdem ein schönes und sonniges Wochenende! 
Viele liebe Grüße, Andrea  :glasses_hand:

----------


## Küken

Ja ja und die praktischen haben ich gar nicht mit aufgeschrieben da geh i spontan rein und mach das... 
Ich könnt echt ausrasten...

----------


## Patientenschubser

ein Tipp von mir, mach Dir einen Wutzettel. 
Zutaten: 
1 DIN A4 Blatt
1 Stift schwarz möglichst DICK
einen Papierkorb oder ähnliches
Stuhl 
Zubereitung: 
Papier mit dem Stift und den Worten, *WUTZETTEL*, beschriften. 
Papierkorb bereit stellen, den Stuhl ca 4 meter entfernt aufstellen. 
Papier/ Zettel in den Händen zerknüllen, schreien und in den Papierkorb pfeffern. 
Solange machen bis der Zettel im Papierkorb verschwindet oder die Wut nachlässt.  [img width=140 height=104]http://www.schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/cart.gif[/img]

----------


## Küken

Naja und so vergeht die Zeit und die Prüfungen werden weniger...  
Jetzt noch vier und dann hab ichs geschafft... Glaub ich, oder hab i eine vergessen :Huh?: 
Ich weiß es nicht, blick ja selbst nicht mehr durch in dem Klausuren Chaos...   
Lg Küken

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo kücken, 
na dann werden wir einfach mal noch weiter die daumen gedrückt halten!!! 
die schaffst du sicher jetzt noch mit links!!! 
bist du dann ganz fertig? und was bist du dann?
wenn ich mal so neugierig fragen darf. 
also, toi toi toi  :a_01angel_1:  am ende wartet der  :v_smilie_rainbow:  auf 
dich zur belohnung für deine mühe  
lieben gruß 
stiefelchen  :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Obelix1962

@küken, 
wie sagte doch mein Prof. vor ein paar Jahren: 
Immer locker bleiben, nicht aufregen, in die Prüfung gehen und die Fragen beantworten es wird schon irgend was stimmen was den Prüfer zufrieden stimmt
und sollte das nicht der Fall sein es gibt für alles Klausuren eine Möglichkeit
den Bockmist den man in der 1sten Prüfung gemacht hat wieder auszumerzen
im Scherz gesagt unser Schulsystem sieht die Möglichkeiten der Wiederhollungsprüfungen vor ! 
Irgend wo hat er ja recht gehabt.
Ich hab auch ein Fach nachgeschrieben und in dem Fach dann eine 1,4 gehabt. 
Also Kopf hoch und rein in die Klausuren und imer daran denken, LOCKER BLEIBEN ! 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Grummel, grmpf, schrei, brüll, etc.! 
1. Heute flatterten unsere Lohnsteuerkarten per Post ins Haus: 
Wir wurden beide in Klasse 4 eingestuft, möchte mal wissen, wie die auf den Trichter gekommen sind. Wir erfüllen keine Kriterien der 4, keine Kinder und es verdienen auch nicht beide Geld!  
Also, Donnerstagabend bis 18 Uhr dahingehen und Krach schlagen, die sind so dämlich bei unserer Stadtverwaltung. 
Mein Mann hat Klasse 3, ich Klasse 5, auch wenn ich mal wieder eine Stelle habe, werden wir das so beibehalten. Lars verdient nun ganz einfach Summen, an die ich nie ranreichen werde. 
Wieso ändert die Stadt das einfach und dann auch noch so falsch?? Ich könnte echt schreien! 
2. Anruf vom Arbeitsamt: "Frau M...., Sie wissen, daß sie sich bei Ihrem Mann familienversichern müssen? Ja, weiß ich, es liegen aber leider nicht alle Unterlagen von Ihnen (Arbeitsamt) bei der Krankenkasse vor und somit warte ich dann mal ab. Nein, Sie müssen sich sofort bei Ihrer KK melden, sonst werden Sie nicht mehr versichert!! Aha. Und die Abmeldung bezüglich ALG I Die braucht die KK nicht! Ahja. Wurde mir aber anders gesagt. Na, dann hat der Kollege sich wohl falsche ausgedrückt oder Sie haben es falsch verstanden, Frau M....!!!" Sicher doch. Ich doof! 
3. Anruf bei der KK: Sachverhalt geschildert, Anwort der wirklich sehr netten (KEINE Ironie!) Dame am Telefon: "Na das Arbeitsamt macht es sich aber einfach. Ticken die noch ganz richtig?? Alles kein Problem Frau M..., wir kümmern uns darum. Ich schicke Ihnen alles zu, Ihr Mann unterschreibt, KVK folgt dann ca. 2 Wochen später und gut ist. Um das Arbeitsamt werden wir uns kümmern, verlassen Sie sich drauf! Solche Aussagen können die nicht einfach machen, das wäre ja noch schöner!"  
Ist es denn zu fassen? Auf einmal ist alles kein Problem mehr! 
Gott sei Dank habe ich mit der lieben Agentur für Arbeit nicht mehr viel zu tun! Ich glaube, ich würde sonst zum Bombenleger werden!! Muß mich nur alle 3 Monate weiter arbeitssuchend melden wegen der BfA, aber das ist ja harmlos im Vergleich zu dieser Versicherungssache!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Was ich erschreckend finde, es ist jetzt durch einen internen Bericht des Rechnungshofes, der an die Presse gelangt ist, herausgekommen, dass das Arbeitsamt Arbeitssuchende in 3 Kategorien einteilt.
1) Gut vermittelbare 2) Zweifelsfälle 3) Betreuungskunden 
Zu 3, das sind ältere (ich glaub ab 55 Jahre oder so) Arbeitssuchende, für die "lohnt" es sich nicht mehr, noch aktiv einen Job zu suchen. Die werden dann von Besuch zu Besuch vertröstet, obwohl es faktisch so ist, das die definitiv keine Arbeit mehr vom Arbeitsamt bekommen. 
Das ist eine riesen Sauerei.

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Micha und alle anderen! 
Nicht nur das ist erschreckend! Nein, ich finde es vor allem erschreckend, daß zu einer 33-jährigen Arzthelferin/Arztsekretärin mit zig Weiterbildungen gesagt wird:"Frau M., Sie sind zu alt und außerdem viel zu überqualifiziert, Sie stellt doch keiner mehr ein!! Und außerdem verheiratet und noch keine Kinder. Frau M., wie naiv sind Sie eigentlich? Bleiben Sie zuhause und sichern Sie die weitere (??) Rente, indem Sie die Geburtenstatistik in die Höhe treiben, schließlich sind Sie eine Frau!!!"  
Ich finde es unglaublich, daß die mir bei der Agentur für Arbeit mit solchen Aussagen ankommen und das auch noch völlig ernst meinen!  
Ich werde bei denen im PC als sehr vorbildliche Arbeitslose geführt, immer zu allen Terminen erschienen, alles immer brav mitgemacht. Scheinbar bin ich aber nicht mehr vermittelbar.  
Im Jahr 2001 war ich mal kurz (3 Monate) arbeitslos, da kamen fast täglich Angebote vom A-Amt mit der Post. Und heute? In dem ganzen Jahr, was ich nun zuhause bin, haben die mir gerade mal 4 Angebote geschickt! Wenn ich mich auf das A-Amt verlasse, bin ich verlassen! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Küken

Ich bins mal wieder...  
Hab heute völlig überraschend meinen Notenbogen des letzten Semesters bekommen. 
Daran hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht, nachdem das Thema ja eigentlich gegessen war und mich hat leicht der Schlag getroffen. 
Aber positiv, von daher muss i nun zu meinem Mecker-Beitrag von oben mal nen positiven hinterherscieben...   
Lg Küken

----------


## Claus

Hallo Küken,
das heißt also, Du hast ein gutes Ergebnis!? Das hören wir ja gerne! :a_plain111:  
Grüße
Claus

----------


## Obelix1962

@Küken, 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum positiven Bescheid. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Obelix1962

Trillian ist auch nicht schlecht als Multi Talent Client einsetzbar.

----------


## Küken

@ Claus will ja nich angeben, aber ist ein 1er schnitt...    :Smiley:   *freu*    :Zunge raus:   :Smiley:   :Cool:

----------


## Teetante

@ Küken!  *Herzlichen Glückwunsch!* Ich trinke mal ein Gläschen auf Dich heute abend!  :c_10cheers_3:  :Prost mit Wein:  :g_party_eyes:  :e_jumping_1:  
Lg, Andrea

----------


## Claus

Booooaahhh!!!!! :bravo_2_cut:   
Da kannst Du ja wirklich stolz darauf sein! Klasse! :congratulations_2b_cut:  
Da kann man ja wirklich mal darauf anstoßen. :c_10cheers_3:   
Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Spaß im Beruf, denn das ist die Hauptsache. 
Viele Grüße :zd_bye_3_cut:  
Claus

----------


## Obelix1962

wie sagte doch früher in hüpfenderweise klein Hänschen R: 
"Und Sie sind der Meinung das war SPITZE!" 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur 1
Obelix1962

----------


## Küken

Ach seid ihr alle lieb... Find ich ja mal total toll...  
Hab mich auch riesig gefreut...   
Lg Küken

----------


## Teetante

*Muß aus gegebenem Anlaß mal eben hier meine Wut abreagieren! 
*tob, schrei, brüll, fluch! Die Firma, in der mein Mann arbeitet, in die Luft spreng! Alle Verantwortlichen einen Kopf kürzer mache und Lars in der Luft zerfetze!* 
Vielleicht hat das fürs Erste gereicht, sonst gibt es später eine Fortsetzung. Wutschnaubend sitze ich vorm Rechner und hole gleich mal den kleinsten Trolley hoch, den wir haben und packe mal wieder, leider wieder mal nicht für mich! 
Stuttgart! Grummel. Als ob Stuttgart soooo weit weg wäre, daß man sich da in ein Hotel einmieten müßte! Die ticken alle nicht mehr ganz sauber da, einschließlich meinem Mann! Ich eben das Telefon quer durch die Küche geschleudert habe. Na auch egal, gibts eben nen Neues, sollte es hin sein! Alles egal und alles doof!  
So eine verfluchte Sch.... aber auch. Zum Nikolaus kriege ich auch nichts, weil er keine Zeit hat in die Stadt zu fahren. Dieser Ausspruch eben hat mich dann endgültig auf 180 gebracht. Nikolaus? Was ist das? Soweit ich weiß, kriegen da nur liebe Leute was. Lars? Der kriegt bestimmt nix. Gestrichen. Wird aus dem Adventskalener geholt, das Nikolausgeschenk. 
Ich glaube, ich packe gleich meine Saunatasche und fahre schwitzen. Bis heute abend um 22 Uhr, jawohl. Packen? Kann er selber machen, mir doch egal, wenn er die Hälfte vergißt. Pah. 
Mist, die Sauna hat ja heute zu, das haben wir letzte Woche da gelesen, so ein Ärger aber auch! Naja, dann fahre ich eben shoppen und gebe SEIN Geld aus. Was kostet die Welt? 
So, bevor ich hier meine Tastatur zertrümmere, höre ich auf und bügel erstmal die Hemden des gnädigen Herrn.  
Liebe, aber sehr wütende Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Küken

Ach Schnegge,  
gründen wir ne Frauen-WG :Huh?: ? 
ZUmindest dann wenn die Herrn uns Ärgern  :Huh?:  
Ach Süße fühl dichmla gedrückt, wie lange fährt er denn? Und wieso überhaupt, also gestern war davon ja noch keine rede!  
Lg Küken

----------


## Teetante

*Hi auch Schnegge! 
Er bleibt nur eine Nacht, das ist auch gar nicht das Thema. Habe es nur durch Zufall erfahren, nachdem ICH ihn angerufen hatte wegen was ganz anderem. Kann der das nicht einfach mal sagen, daß er morgen abend nach Stuttgart fährt, weil sie (ein Kollege fährt mit) ausgeschlafen in das Meeting gehen wollen? Als ob Stuttgart am anderen Ende der Welt liegen würde... Sonst wird da auch morgens mit dem Zug hingefahren!  
Aber er freut sich ja auch schon auf die Schulung ab Montag bis Donnerstag nächste Woche.  
Und überhaupt würde ich ihn und seinen Job ja gar nicht verstehen! Ach nee, bin ich vielleicht blöd oder was?
Naja, sind dann in ein kleines Kompetenzgerangel geraten, von wegen Verantwortung in seinem Job, da könne ich als AH nicht mitreden und naja, dann bin ich halt völlig ausgerastet... Und dann kam noch der Spruch wegen Nikolaus und dann habe ich halt aufgelegt und das Telefon durch die Küche geschleudert.... 
Alles ganz großer Mist! 
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Andrea! *ganzfestdrück* 
Sag mal, was ist denn bei dir los im Moment?
Du Arme, scheinst grad irgendwie vom Pech verfolgt!
Lebt dein Telefon noch?
Ich dachte, man hört wieder richtig fröhliches von dir, nun wo Lars wieder aus Texas zurück ist.  :Sad: 
Ich wünsch dir, dass sich bald wieder alles gut einrenkt und zwar nicht weil du nachgibst oder schluckst! 
Alles Gute! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Heike1

> *Alles ganz großer Mist!*  *Lg, Andrea*

 Geteiltes Leid, ist halbes Leid, meine letzte Woche war auch voll :Evil:  
Erst vier Shiatsu-Termine geplatzt, das gebuchte Seminar am Wochen ende war Mega-Schei....(versuche ein Teil meines Geldes wieder zubekommen), meine Prüfungsfragen sind spurlos verschwunden.
Und Männer sind sowieso doof :Grin:  
Also wenn man Telefone durch die Kante wirft, da kommt kein Nikolaus.
Siehste, Nikolaus ist auch ein Mann, eben doof :Grin:  
Die Wut raus zu lassen und abreagieren ist auf alle Fälle besser als sie zu schlucken oder unterdrücken.... das sagt dir eine Frau :Zwinker:  
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ihr Lieben! 
Das Telefon hat überlebt und funktioniert auch noch einwandfrei!  
Der Nikolaus ist heute morgen auch da gewesen und hat mich reich beschenkt! Naja, dann bin ich als Nikolausine natürlich auch aktiv geworden und habe Lars sein Geschenk gegeben!  
Alles in allem haben wir uns gestern abend noch gute 10 Minuten angebrüllt und dann mußte ich so lachen, weil er den Faden mitten im Brüller verloren hat, tja und dann saßen wir in der Küche und haben uns totgelacht und dann war natürlich alles wieder gut!  
Aber manchmal tut es eben gut, wenn man sich seinen Frust von der Seele schreiben kann.  
Danke für Eure lieben Worte! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante, 
weiste brüllen bringt ja Erleichterung für die Seele. 
Man sollte danach aber auch so richtig gemütlich sich zusammenrafen und
kuscheln.
Ganz toll kommt auch Joga.
Ruhe
Totale Ruhe eben 
Genuss pur  
und wenn dann wieder die innere Ruhe da ist eine heiße Schokolade 
mmmmmmmh 
Grüßle und immer die Ruhe behaltend
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

**lautloslach* 
@ Obelix! 
Ich bin alles, nur nicht ruhig, wenn wir uns streiten! Ich bin immer sehr schnell auf 180 und mehr, komme aber auch schnell wieder Richtung 0.  
War halt gestern witzig, daß mein lieber Mann den Faden verloren hat, und ich so lachen mußte, erst guckte er ganz schön blöd und dann hat er aber auch schallend angefangen zu lachen! Passiert bei uns schon mal öfter, nur meistens bin ich es, die vor lauter Wut nicht mehr weiß, wie der Satz zuende gebrüllt werden sollte!  
Aber nun isses ja alles wieder gut und morgen abend isser auch wieder da!  
Mir geht es gut, werde gleich die Spülmaschine ausräumen *stöhn*, einräumen liebe ich, wenn sie fertig ist, hasse ich es. Dann mal volles Schönheitsprogramm mit Haarkur, Maske und Entspannungsbad in der heißen Wanne und dann heute nachmittag ausgeruht zum 1. Weihnachtsshopping losziehen! Muß ich ausnutzen, daß Lars nicht da ist! Nächste Woche werde ich da wohl keine Zeit für haben und Lust muß man dazu ja auch haben, ist alles heute vorhanden, also ziehe ich nachher mal los! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante, 
na dann viel Spass in der Wanne und gib beim shoppen
nicht so viel Geld aus. 
Genuß, Wohlsein und Freude an einem Tag
wer hat das schon 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das ist ja fast wie bei einem Überaschungsei: 
Schokolade, Spannung und Spiel oder so. 
Viel Spaß jedenfalls auch von mir.

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Schubser! 
Da biste ja auch mal wieder! Lange nicht gelesen hier! *freu* 
Lach, unseren Krach kann man eigentlich gut mit einem Ü-Ei vergleichen, Spannung, Spiel und Spaß oder so ähnlich ging das doch in dem Liedchen immer in der Werbung... 
So, bin später nochmal hier, dann auch länger, aber nun treibt mich mein Hunger an den Herd! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Andrea, 
kannste nicht einfach bei solchen Kurztrips mal mitfahren? Stuttgart hat bspw. eine wunderschöne Fußgängerzone. Und wenn meine besser verdienende Hälfte weg ist, hat er ganz oft ein Doppelzimmer, aber (hoffentlich immer) alleine...
Wenn da nicht Hund u. Kinder wären, hätte ich das bestimmt gemacht, Platz im Auto war noch, und ich hätte dann eben nur die 2. Person im DZ zahlen müssen (und den Etat vom shopping :Zwinker:  ). 
Ich drück dich mal, bin nämlich auch oft allein, 
Ute

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ute! 
Ach, wie gerne würde ich mitfahren, vor allem heute nach Stuttgart! Habe da doch mal gewohnt, als ich 10 oder 11 Jahre alt war, war danach immer mal wieder dort und nun schon Jahre nicht! 
Aber leider ist Lars heute mit einem Kollegen da zusammen nach dem Büro hingefahren, die sind immer noch unterwegs. Naja, und wenn dann so die Ehefrau mitfährt, ist das für ihn auch nicht so prickelnd, denke ich. Darf auch gar nicht bei denen mitfahren aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen, also müßte ich selber in den Zug steigen oder mit dem Auto runterfahren und mir ein eigenes Zimmer nehmen. Aber alles irgendwie doof, weil Lars ja meistens mit Kollegen dann essen geht, bisher war er ja auch noch nie über Nacht in Sindelfingen, da sind die beiden genaugenommen!  
Naja und nächste Woche im Sauerland genau das gleiche! Tagsüber Schulung und abends gemeinsames Essen und hinterher noch das ein oder andere Bierchen. Da habe ich auch nichts zu suchen bei. 
Bin es jetzt aber auch leid, erst kommt Jahre nix und dann ist er plötzlich den halben Dezember nicht hier! Das Schlimmste ist das alleine ins Bett gehen, lach, deshalb sitze ich auch meistens (wie letzte Woche auch) dann noch bis spät in die Nacht im Internet! 
Ist denn Dein Mann zur Zeit unterwegs?  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo zusammen! 
Irgendwie ist diese Woche der Wurm drin bei uns in der zwischenmenschlichen Ebene und ich muß hier jetzt einfach mal Dampf ablassen! 
Vorgestern Krach, gestern war mein Mann nicht da, heute abend kommt er wieder und wir fetzen uns eben am Telefon. Normal ist das irgendwie nicht.  
Wir sind nun knapp 3 Jahre zusammen, 8 Monate verheiratet und eigentlich läuft alles ganz toll.  
Nun war Lars heute morgen ja im Hotel in Sindelfingen und hat mich schlicht und ergreifend vergessen anzurufen! Das finde ich dann auch nicht normal. Muß ne heiße Nacht gewesen sein... *schrei, tob, brüll* 
Tja und nun warte ich mal wieder, daß der gnädige Herr anruft, daß ich ihn so gegen 21 Uhr am Bahnhof abholen kann, dann wünscht er was zu Essen auf den Tisch und möchte dann gerne heute früh ins Bett gehen! Mir fehlen bei solchen Aussprüchen einfach nur die Worte!!  
Habe eben aufgelegt am Telefon, bin schließlich nicht seine Hausdame!! Boah, ich bin soooo wütend!  
Ich gehe jetzt erstmal kochen, kann ja nicht aus lauter Wut alles in den Müll werfen! Aber Kochen entspannt mich und vielleicht rege ich mich ja auch ab dabei!  
Bis später mal, liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Andrea,
stimmt, so einfach ist das nicht mit dem mitfahren. Habs selber ja auch nie gemacht, aber jetzt wär es kindertechnisch möglich - zumindest, wenn er alleine unterwegs ist.
Zur Zeit ist er zuhause u. muss wohl dieses Jahr auch nicht mehr weg - die Lieferanten kommen in die Firma. Wenn er nicht da ist pack ich es auch nicht beizeiten ins Bett, aber gestern hab ich erst  8 - in Worten: acht - Maschinen Wäsche schrankfertig gemacht, bevor ich mir erlaubt habe, das Forum zu besuchen.
Dass du dich aufregst, weil er vergißt anzurufen, versteh ich schon. Aber für ihn ist die Situation ja auch noch nicht alltäglich, versuch, Verständnis zu haben.
Ich hatte früher das umgekehrte Problem: er hat jeden Tag mindestens dreimal zuhause angerufen, und wenn ich nicht da war, bei meinem Vater, SchwieMu oder Freundin nach mir gesucht - Handy war gabs ja noch nicht! Ich war so was von genervt, hab mich kontrolliert gefühlt - wir hatten manchen Krach: "Du fehlst mir doch so, ich sorg mich halt...."
Inzwischen haben wir eine beiderseits verträgliche Lösung gefunden.  :outside_2_cut:  
Lasst euch das Essen schmecken und raucht dann mal ein Friedenspfeifchen -  
schmunzelnde Grüße :im_yours_ribbon_cut:   
Ute

----------


## Patientenschubser

> *
> Nun war Lars heute morgen ja im Hotel in Sindelfingen und hat mich schlicht und ergreifend vergessen anzurufen! Das finde ich dann auch nicht normal. Muß ne heiße Nacht gewesen sein... *schrei, tob, brüll**

 Hallo also ich versteh dich nicht, aber das mag daran liegen das Männer und Frauen anders denken handeln und fühlen. 
Klar mag es ein doofes Gefühl sein wenn der Partner nicht anruft, keine Frage, aber scheint ja nur gestern (!? vorgestern oder wann auch immer) vorgekommen zusein, na und? 
Deswegen sich aber gleich irgendwelche seltsamen Gedanken machen wegen einer heißen Nacht - *HE HALLO GEHTS NOCH ?*. 
Die Tage davor werden halt entsprechend stressig gewesen sein für Deinen Göttergatten, oder etwa nicht. (Hast Du nie etwas vergessen das Deinem Mann vielleicht wichtig war :Huh?: ) 
Wenn meine Frau heim kommt und ich zuhause bin, erwartet Sie, genauso wie ich, wenn es anders rum ist, ein Essen, und wir machen es beide gerne. Denn wenn ich oder Sie spät heim kommt haben wir noch ein bischen (ruhige) Zeit zusammen beim Essen und können uns über alles mögliche Unterhalten - ich liebe diese Zeiten -. 
Mach Sport das ist ein schöner Ausgleich und Mann/ Frau kann, äh nicht falsch verstehen, Streß - Druck und Unzufriedenheit abbauen.... 
Also Kopf ausm Dreck und nicht klagen sondern leben in der Lage - alter Bundeswehrspruch - damit kommt man ganz schön weit. 
grüßle vom Schubser

----------


## Heike1

Hallo Andrea
Dein Lars hat echt Glück, das er nicht an eine Frau, wie mich geraden ist :Grin:  
Ich komme aus der Gastronomie, denke hier mir mein Teil, wobei man hier nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren sollte. :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  
Jedoch wüßte ich, was ich ganz cool am Telfon gesagt hätte.
Abholen vom Bahnhof.....? Das müßte ich ersteinmal mit meiner Versicherung klären, er könnte ja mit seinen Kollegen mitfahren.
Wenn er dann zu hause ist, solle er schon mal das Essen aufsetzen, ich hätte ein wichtiges Vorstellungsgespräch. :Smiley:  
Mal sehen wie der Schatz reagiert :Zwinker:  
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Schubser! 
Jetzt mußte ich doch gerade richtig lachen über diesen Bundeswehrspruch!  
Mensch Schubser, ich habe gestern in meiner Wut mich an den Rechner gesetzt und in die Tasten gehauen!! Schließlich ist hier die Dampf-Ablaß-Ecke!!  
Natürlich weiß ich, daß es keine heiße Nacht gegeben hat und natürlich mache ich die Kocherei auch gerne, aber es hat mich eben maßlos geärgert, daß ich gestern am späten Nachmittag am Handy Zugdaten wegen Abholen bekommen habe und er auch noch zugegeben hat, mich morgens vergessen zu haben! Das hätte er doch auch anders verpacken können, aber nee, mein Mann macht Holzhammermethode! 
Vielleicht gibt es bei Euch keinen Krach, bei uns gibt es ihn, mal mehr mal weniger *grummel*, aber wir vertragen uns auch recht schnell wieder und vertrauen uns 1000%. Ich rege mich halt schnell auf, werde wütend und lasse Dampf ab, so wie gestern! Das pendelt sich alles wieder relativ schnell auf Normallevel ein!  
Ach weißt, Schubser, Frauen denken und handeln bestimmt anders als Männer, aber das Leben ohne diesen Unterschied wäre ganz schön langweilig!  
Auch wir lieben die Zeit bei und nach dem Essen abends und erzählen dann auch immer vom Tag, das kennen wir beide von zuhause so und machen es auch in unserer Ehe so.  
Gestern abend sind wir noch zum Dekobier mit dem Tauchverein gefahren, haben was getrunken und es war gut so. So waren wir nochmal draußen, haben uns vorher wieder vertragen und ein Friedensbier getrunken! *  *Hallo Heike! 
Mit solchen Sprüchen, wie Du sie beschreibst, kann ich bei Lars nichts erreichen! Dann nimmt er sich ein Taxi, na und? Und was das Kochen angeht, er kann es und würde sich auch abends noch hinstellen, wenn ich trotzig wäre... 
Also Reaktion gleich Null! 
Da ich mir so ein zusätzliches Theater dann auch sparen kann, weil nicht erfolgbringend, lasse ich es direkt. Habe ich alles schon ausgetestet. Da lacht Lars drüber und kocht dann auch für mich mit. Wenn ich sage, ich bin nicht da, sieh zu wie Du klarkommst, sagt er, na klar mein Schatz, mach Dir einen schönen Abend. 
Ich finde es ganz gut, daß er so ein sonniges und friedliches Gemüt hat, so eskalieren hier die meisten Streitsituationen nicht. Tagelang nicht miteinander reden gibt es bei uns nicht, es wird nicht Gute Nacht gesagt, ohne daß wir uns vorher wieder vertragen haben und das finde ich auch super in Ordnung so! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Teetante 
Na da bin ich aber froh  :Smiley:  das Du "NUR" eine Wut hattest und nicht gleich zwei oder drei.  _Wir streiten übrings auch, nicht mehr so häufig aber immer wieder mal, VERSÖHNEN KANN JA SOOOOOO SCHÖÖÖÖN SEIN *grins*_ 
@ Heike1 
WAHNSINNIG WITZIG deine Sprüche, echt wahr, nein wirklich. 
Naja eine Partnerschaft heißt nicht das immer der Partner schafft, sondern eben beide. 
Da kommt man mit solchen Sprüchen sicherlich sehr weit. 
Ich würde es da wie Lars halten, nämlich auf sturr schalten, kochen kann ich auch alleine und Taxis gibts auch (fast) überall.
Meine Frau würde sicherlich auch nicht anders reagieren! 
gruß Schubser

----------


## Claus

Hallo Schubser, 
ich möchte mich da Deinen Worten einfach mal anschließen. :bravo_2_cut:   
Viele Grüße
Claus

----------


## Heike1

> @ Heike1 
> WAHNSINNIG WITZIG deine Sprüche, echt wahr, nein wirklich. 
> Naja eine Partnerschaft heißt nicht das immer der Partner schafft, sondern eben beide. 
> Da kommt man mit solchen Sprüchen sicherlich sehr weit. 
> Ich würde es da wie Lars halten, nämlich auf sturr schalten, kochen kann ich auch alleine und Taxis gibts auch (fast) überall.

 Ach armer Schubser, bin ich dem männlichen Geschlecht auf die Füße getreten, tut mir aber Leid :Grin:  
Ach man schaltet auf stur, ich dachte als Partner hat man Verständnis, wenn es beim Gegenüber mal nicht klappt, erwartet ja Lars von seiner Andrea auch.
Ich lese schon genau, auch lese ich nicht nur einen Beitrag, sondern sehe auch die zeitlichen Zusammenhänge.
Sicherlich kann ein fleißiger Nikolaus und manches Gespräch das Gemüt besänftigen, jedoch sollte auch irgendwann und irgendwo ein Lösung des ewig verursachenden Streites in Sicht sein. Das kann nicht nur einer alleine, das müßen schon Beide machen.
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Obelix1962

Da muß ich doch mal einfach mal aufgrund der wiedersprüchlichen Aussagen ein Zitat hier her schreiben:  Eine gute Ehe hat der der sich nach dem Streit auch wieder versteht zu Verstehen ! 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Obelix! 
Ich hatte nur meinen Ärger hier niedergeschrieben! Eine Diskussion über Erwartungshaltungen in der Ehe wollte ich hier eigentlich nicht lostreten. *  *Nochmal für alle zum Verständnis:*  *Wir haben, wie wahrscheinlich alle Eheleute der Welt, hin und wieder Streit! Aber es wird sich ziemlich schnell wieder vertragen und wir sind auch in keiner Weise nachtragend dem anderen gegenüber! *  *Und das Beste an der ganzen Sache ist:
Wir lieben uns unendlich und vertrauen uns zu 1000 und mehr Prozent!*  *Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Heike1, 
Du bist mir keinesfalls auf die Füße getreten, aber ganz ehrlich Dein Mann/ Freund tut mir leid.
Was wäre das den für ein Verhalten - "Gleiches mit Gleichem zuvergelten". Klar kann jeder mal 
was vergessen, aber gerade das zeichnet doch eine gute Partnerschaft aus, das der andere 
eben mal einsteckt und über seinen Schatten springt. Soll heißen (fast) egal was vorher war, 
dann für den Anderen da zusein! 
Das machen zumindestens meine Frau und ich so. Wenn ich grumpfelich von der Arbeit heim 
komme, dann reagiert sie nicht sauer, sondern liebevoll.
Wenn Sie einen schlechten Tag erwischt hat, gehe ich mit Ihr auch behutsam/ liebevoll um. 
Das war bei uns beiden ein Lerneffekt der sicherlich auch ein paar Jahre gedauert hat.
Um so mehr freue ich mich das ich meine Frau habe, das Sie zu mir und ich zu Ihr stehe. 
Streiten tun wir übrings auch meine Frau und ich und ich und meine Frau! Gehört dazu, 
aber wir haben gelernt Lösungen zufinden mit denen beide GUT LEBEN können. 
Ich liebe meine Frau und Sie mich und ich liebe die "Produkte" unsere LIEBE nähmlich meine Kinder. 
Gruß vom Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Schubser! 
Das hast Du aber schön geschrieben, ja, den Lernprozeß machen wir auch durch. Noch vor 2 Jahren bin ich regelmäßig recht laut geworden, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken, mittlerweile regen mich Kleinigkeiten gar nicht mehr auf! Knallende Türen gab es schon ziemlich lange nicht mehr. 
Alles in allem kann ich aber schreiben, daß Lars und ich auch total zueinander stehen. Er kommt auch mal brummelig vom Büro nach Hause, wieso sollte ich dann auch brummelig sein? So ein Quatsch! Ich lasse ihn dann erstmal "Nach-Hause-Kommen", sprich: Krawatte ab, Hemd aus, Hausanzug an, Uhr ab, Handy weg etc. Dann geht es meistens schon wieder und wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm. Ich koche ja jeden Abend, also setzen wir uns hin und nach den ersten Bissen wird mein brummeliger Mann dann meistens ganz schnell wieder ganz fröhlich. Dann erzähle ich erstmal vom Tag und dann er auch, und danach ist alles brummelige verflogen.  
Kannte ich auch, solche Brummelzeiten, als ich noch gearbeitet habe, die gibt es halt, so wie es auch schöne Tage gibt, die bei uns auch überwiegen!  
Wir "arbeiten" ständig an uns, damit wir unser Ziel erreichen und auch noch in 50 Jahren glücklich verheiratet sind! Wenn jeder in einer Ehe/Beziehung seinen Standpunkt durchkämpfen will und nicht zu Kompromissen bereit ist, ist meiner Meinung nach Hopfen und Malz verloren und man kann es direkt lassen! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Was soll ich zu so einer Antwort noch schreiben ausser:  *
DANKE*  
Nix anderes habe ich gemeint.  
liebe grüße 
Schubser

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante, Patientenschubser,  *Na dann auf weitere schöne Jahre mit Euerm Partner !* 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Claus

Genau, Andrea und Schubser, genau so sehen meine liebe Frau und ich es auch. Ihr habt es gut ausgedrückt! :number_one_cut:   
Viele Grüße
Claus

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Euch Allen Wunderschöne Weihnachten 
Und Einen Guten Rutsch Ins Neue Jahr* 
Ausserdem wünsche ich Euch (ebenso) noch viele wundervolle und erfüllte Jahr mit euren Partnern. 
Viele Grüße vom
Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*@Schubser, Obelix und Claus! 
Lars ist zurück von der Schulung, ich bin glücklich und nun freuen wir uns auf das vor uns liegende Wochenende und auf Mittwoch, letzter Arbeitstag vom Liebsten und dann bis Neujahr URLAUB!! 
Schön, daß ich nicht alleine dastehe mit meiner Meinung von wegen brummelig aus dem Büro kommen etc. Ist doch nett, daß es bei Euch auch so oder zumindest ähnlich funktioniert, also ist das wohl nicht das Schlechteste, wie wir das handhaben! 
Schönes Wochenende und liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Caro

Boahhhhhh nu muss ich auch mal gaaanz laut brummeln  :Sad:   
Das KH rief an und verlegte den OP Termin vom 18.12. auf den 8.1. :eek!:  
Ich reiß mich da ja nicht drum,aber ich will,s hinter mir haben :Undecided:  
Das ist der Grund dafür:
Ein Toter nach Unfallserie auf A 7 bei Göttingen   
Göttingen - Bei einer Serie von schweren Unfällen auf der Autobahn 7 bei Göttingen ist ein Mensch ums Leben gekommen. 33 Personen wurden zum Teil schwer verletzt. An den insgesamt sieben Unfällen waren nach Polizeiangaben 26 Autos, 6 Lastwagen und ein Bus beteiligt. Für die Bergungsarbeiten musste die Autobahn für dreieinhalb Stunden voll gesperrt werden.

----------


## Heike1

Ist zwar noch Zeit, nur die habe ich nicht :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):    Wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, rutscht gut ins neue Jahr  Tschüß Heike

----------

